# Barnes Triple XXX



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Currently I use nosler BST's they print well under 1" moa, so I am happy with them. I am going Antelope hunting in WY this fall, should I use theses or consider barnes Tripple X...

I use .257

Thanks


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I under stand you are using the Combined Tech Balistic Silver tip. If that is so that is plenty of bullet for Antelope. I tried one box threw my 7mm STW and never really got the accuracy I was looking for. The did the job very well for me on the deer I shot.

I now use the 140gr Nosler Balistic Tip (BT) for deer and like critters. I use the Barrnes X bullet for the bigger stuff like Elk. In my rifle the 140gr BT shoots great in my rifle. I have taken many deer at and over 500yds with this bullet.

If you do your part the bullet will do its part. I tried some X bullets for my 223 and I was very suprised with how well they shot. You may want to give them a try. If you do shoot some and you like them you better stock up now as they will be even more expensive in the years to come.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Anything that shoots through your gun will kill an antelope. They really aren't that big. If it shoots good, it will most likely kill one. Oh, and when I say gun, I mean his 257


----------

